# Urgent:ACS Skills Assessment - Employee Reference Letter



## immi1980 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hii.....:clap2:

I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment. I have 6+ IT experience. And i have a masters in computers.

For ACS accessment i need to submit my current and previous employer letter.I have worked in 3 different companies including the one i am currently working. I have 1.5 years experience in the first company .It was a small company. After i left the company they changed their name. But the experience letter which i am having is in the old name. So when i am getting the reference letter from them should i have to specify about the change in name in the reference letter or should I get it in the old name.

Any kind of help is deeply appreciated.

Sincerely,

Raj


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

immi1980 said:


> Hii.....:clap2:
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment. I have 6+ IT experience. And i have a masters in computers.
> 
> ...


Yes, get the person writing the letter to explain that you used to work for them when they were doing business under the first name. That should be enough for ACS.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

matjones said:


> Yes, get the person writing the letter to explain that you used to work for them when they were doing business under the first name. That should be enough for ACS.


hi
if all this is not possible to get on a reference letter, try to manage another letter for change in name of company.


----------

